# Summer Heat July 10th TSS Hobbies



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Summer Heat July 10th TSS Hobbies 
HO Drag Racing
Track Opens at 10:00AM

Racing at 2:00PM



Outlaw Inline

(Pro Tree Start)

1. Body – Must be a hard body automotvie door car only injection molded plastic or resin casting. 



Outlaw T-Jet

Pro Tree Start

1. Body – Must be a hard body automotive door car only injection molded plastic or resin casting and must use factory style mounting posts and screws to secure body to the chassis. Rear wheel openings may be enlarged to accommodate a larger rear tire. Posts may be cut to lower/alter height and stance. Body may be cut but no “holes” are permitted except for hood opening. Vehicle must look like a car when modifications are completed.

2. Chassis – Shall be Aurora, Thunder Plus or JL/PM original and may be made of copper or brass. Plating of chassis bottom parts with nickel, silver or gold is permitted.

3. Tires and Wheels – May use any material or compound but shall NOT exceed .520 in. mounted on wheel.

4. Motor – (1) One pancake type armature and un-restricted OHMS. May go as low an engineering/winding will permit/allow. Must fit inside confines of the chassis. Maximum number of armature laminations is (7) seven.

5. Chassis cuts permitted.

6. Chassis front end extensions prohibited.

7. Chassis and top plate must fit together using copper clip only.

8. Gearing – Unrestricted.

9. Magnets – Motor magnets must fit in confines of the chassis, otherwise no restrictions

10. De-soldering braid and shunt wire permitted in any unrestricted combination.

11. Heat sinks, springs, brushes and brush cups permitted.

12. No weight minimum.



ISRA MM/PS

MM/PS Mountain Motor Pro Stock

Pro Tree Light

Body: Only Resin or Hard Plastic bodies allowed. No Styrene or Lexan. Windows & Wings may be made of Lexan. Balsa wood Hood Scoops are allowed. Bodies must be of a 1980 Model/Make or newer. All bodies must have a Front Window, Rear Window, Hood Scoop, Rear Air Spoil or Wing. Each body must have a front and rear bumper. 

Armatures: 2.6 Ohm minimum. Any Armature that retails for $12 or less are allowed. DeWinding of Armature or Advancing/Retarding Commutator is NOT allowed. No homebuilt armatures. Balancing is allowed. 

Magnets: Only two motor magnets per car. Ceramic motor magnets are only allowed. Polymer traction magnets are allowed. Only a total of four magnets per car. Two Motor and Two traction magnets. No extra magnets allowed. No Ceramic grade Polymer motor magnets allowed. 

Electrical: No Restrictions on Pick Up Shoes, Springs, Brush Barrels, & Motor Brushes. Must be readily available. Shunts and Braids are allowed.

Gears: No Restrictions. Must be readily available.

Wheels & Tires: No Restrictions. Must be readily available.

Chassis: All available inline chassis are allowed. No scratch built chassis. Chassis can be Cut, Drilled, Sanded and Braced to stiffen. Wheelie bars are allowed. 

Weight: 21 Grams. Cars are subjected to weigh in before and after each run.


----------

